# Want your betta Drawn?



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in a good artsy mood so if anyone wants me to draw a picture of their betta's please send me a clear picture & I'll do it ^_^ I may not have the exact colors but at least something close :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do kristie? she is a blue marble CT female:
















thanks if you can


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Gandalf Please!


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

Of course ^.^ i'll have both pics by today!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay thanks


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

First one, sorry if it looks bad :/









second, tried my best tho hope you guys sorta like it lol.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I actually found it kind of cute. You even drew my finger:rofl:.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol,  thanks ;D love it. you even got her lil plant


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

lol, If I didn't rush it would have been better but happy you guys kinda like it lol.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

perseus if you have time


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

his colors are beautiful & of course


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

I would love a drawing of Bob Buttons!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

also can you do a girl that passed away?  her name was "Lady amaya" she was a long fin HM female:








thanks


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

frazier71 said:


> perseus if you have time


 just wanted to say that i ABSOLUTELY LOVE your fish! ive never seen one with such awesome coloring! im jealous


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I saw a ton of fish like that in the latest stock at petco. I wanted one so bad but I already have 4 tanks and my mother really doesn't want me to get anymore.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you!  I absolutely love him he's my little buddy


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

frazier71 said:


> Thank you!  I absolutely love him he's my little buddy


 thats what i call Antione :-D


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha  you fish is beautiful too


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

I got Percy at petsmart  I had 4 dollars to get a 299 one and whn my man saw Percy he ripped out his wallet to see If he had more money because he liked him so much  completely worth 9$


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Some fish are definitely worth the extra money. My little Gandalf ran me $15 but he is a real looker.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

They really are  Percy has so much personality. I can seriously watch him all day! I saw a picture of yours he really is a looker!


----------

